# Two very special mares ready for a loving experienced home



## Connie P (Dec 3, 2007)

I have two beautiful "B" size mares that I am presently fostering for CMHR. They are both foundered, but are presently stable and pain-free. The goal is to keep them that way. I am looking for a very special home for them. I would prefer that they stay together as they are mother/daugher and have never been apart.

Please go to my website www.clpminiatures.com and click on CMHR Fosters for a complete descripton and photos.

The best Christmas gift these wonderful ladies could ask for would be a loving knowledgable forever home.

Thank you.


----------



## Frankie (Dec 3, 2007)

Connie, I am so glad they are doing well! I wish them the best and a huge thank you to you for all you have done.


----------



## Connie P (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks Carolyn. It was alot of hard work, but so worth it to see them turn around.


----------



## HobbsFarm (Dec 6, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Connie, you have done so much for these two girls!!! And in such a short time...



Thank you, thank you, thank you! There really aren't words to describe what an impact you have made on Sarah and Chocolate.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------

